# Portable regulated mod



## El Capitan (29/5/18)

My trusted warhorse broke and I'm searching for replacement options. Portability is key as is USB charging. I know that it's supposedly a "no no", but I leave my cellphone charging without sweating bullets. I'm not overly concerned about massive power output, so anything in the 80w range should be fine, but I'm quite price sensitive, so things like TC is not really a must have. Any ideas on where I should start?

TIA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA (29/5/18)

USB Charging + Large battery + 80w + Price sensitive = eleaf ipower 80w

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ErnstZA (29/5/18)

https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/ipower-5000mah/

Cheapest place I can find it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/5/18)

I would suggest the eleaf invoke mod. Its really cheap and is about the size of the ipower listed above by @ErnstZA ... i believe it might have 2Amp usb charging. Smallest dual battery mod. and very light and portable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA (29/5/18)

Looks good @Kalashnikov . It also looks like a great option. Only reason I suggested the ipower is because of the internal batteries and that its made to be charged via USB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/5/18)

ErnstZA said:


> Looks good @Kalashnikov . It also looks like a great option. Only reason I suggested the ipower is because of the internal batteries and that its made to be charged via USB


True however all these internal battery mods are using 18650s inside anyway. I believe even the ipower 80w has 2 * 2500mah 18650s. Also if you not vaping high wattage i dont think there is any issues usb charging as laptops also have 18650s and they sit on charge all day. I think the only issue with usb charging was in the old days as the devices never had balanced charging. now days they are more able to charge both batteries equally

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## El Capitan (29/5/18)

That Invoke looks really nice and it's even better seeing it with the Zeus on top as that's the config I'll be running. Pity VK is out of stock.


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/5/18)

El Capitan said:


> That Invoke looks really nice and it's even better seeing it with the Zeus on top as that's the config I'll be running. Pity VK is out of stock.


here you go https://www.vapedomain.co.za/products/eleaf-invoke-mod

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## El Capitan (29/5/18)

Thanks a mill!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (29/5/18)

El Capitan said:


> Thanks a mill!


although it seems they may only have green in stock... although that with a zeus would look pretty neat still


----------

